
How would you flip 5k - shams93
Her first thought is house flipping, not sure what people think about that. I&#x27;ve heard of good results with short term corporate bonds from some family. How would you flip 5k into a running business?
======
CyberFonic
You only make money flipping houses if you do most of the work yourself and
hustle on buying materials and PC items. It is extremely rare to make a profit
if your use contractors. You have to keep in mind the transaction and holding
costs as well.

The best way that I know of using 5k in a business is to buy stuff at a good
wholesale price and sell it for a good price. If you mark up 50% the 5k
becomes 7.5k and then you do it again and now you have 11.25k and so on - the
beauty of compound interest. But again, you need to know your target market
and there is some work to be done.

Corporate bonds? I'd think you'd better do at a casino.

